# I have too much power...



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

This is/was my 2001 Galileo. I actually broke it going up a severe hill. All of the sudden it felt really noodly and I said "What the heck is going on?" I looked down and...Pinarello no more.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Are you interested in a position on our team?


----------



## Alter Ego (Sep 10, 2005)

Is that a steel frame?


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*aluminum*

Classic cyclical load failure at the BB! Glad you are ok! What are you goint to replace it with?


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Cervelo Soloist*

I replaced it with a Cervelo Soloist AL w/ Centaur. I really like it, but it is different. I suppose it's stereotypical but if I had to compre them I would say, "If I want to go really fast, I would ride the Cervelo. If I want a bike that is comfy all day, over any road surface, I would want the Pina." 

I don't know if I am any faster on the Cervelo, but it seems like it. I would have liked to get a new Pinarello, but that three year warranty kills me.

What exactly is "load failure"? I suppose I could look it up, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

smartyiak said:


> I replaced it with a Cervelo Soloist AL w/ Centaur. I really like it, but it is different. I suppose it's stereotypical but if I had to compre them I would say, "If I want to go really fast, I would ride the Cervelo. If I want a bike that is comfy all day, over any road surface, I would want the Pina."
> 
> I don't know if I am any faster on the Cervelo, but it seems like it. I would have liked to get a new Pinarello, but that three year warranty kills me.
> 
> What exactly is "load failure"? I suppose I could look it up, but where's the fun in that?



So the Pina is a more plush ride but not as fast? Hmmm.. :idea:


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Hmmm...idea(?)*



uzziefly said:


> So the Pina is a more plush ride but not as fast? Hmmm.. :idea:


I don't know if the Cervelo is actually faster or the Pina was more plush. It could just be my brain telling me "lots o' people say it is true...so you will perceive it that way." The Cervelo just seems to me to "racier."


----------



## Suffer Fest (Apr 22, 2007)

*Fit*

A Cervillo and Pinerillo are two completly different fitting bikes. The Pin has a more aggressive posture including a shorter head tube and a shorter TT...inverse for the Cerv. You need to visit a serious bike shop and get measured, so all the talk in the work will not help until you find out what bike manufacturers will fit you the best. Pin makes a slightly heavier bike compared to let's say a Scott but they produce bikes to feel and react in a very particular way...racing bikes is THE foundation of Pin.


----------



## inazuma_x (Apr 23, 2007)

hmmm...my CAAD3 Cannondale is starting to feeling pretty noodley too...hope its not about to do the same  i climb some pretty ferocious hills to and from work...


----------

